# OP 396 Texte ändern



## peter(R) (15 April 2008)

Eine in Deutschland stehende Maschine "älteren Baujahres" mit einem OP 396
wurde nach Frankreich verkauft. Der Kunde möchte nun alle Texte auf französisch. 
Dazu hat er mir nun eine Datei von einer baugleichen Maschine die er bereits hat und die das Programm des OP 396 beinhaltet geschickt.  Die Datei hat nun die Endung xxxxx.396 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung mit welchem Programm ich diese Datei öffnen und bearbeiten kann ??
Ich rede hier natürlich von einer SPS S5 100U  als Steuerungs SPS.
Ich habe es schon mit meinem Dinosaurier Laptop (  PG  685  )  versucht  aber da geht nix.
Wenn es  helfen würde und jemand will testen kann ich auch mal die ganze Datei reinstellen. Ist nicht groß.

peter(R)


----------



## der_iwan (15 April 2008)

OP 396 kenne ich nicht.
Aber am OP398 kann man Texte mit dem Editor ändern.
Dann muss aber noch gelinkt,compeliert und eine spezielle
Datei für das OP erzeugt werden.

der_iwan


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

erstmal hier das *Handbuch OP396*

hast du COM 396 auf deinem PG verfügbar?
die Datenübertragung zum OP erfolgt nur per EPROM, den kann man ja mit dem PG685 beschreiben, allerdings sollte man eben oben erwähntes COM 396 haben


----------



## peter(R) (15 April 2008)

Leider kein COM396 auf dem PG. Gibts ja wohl auch nur noch im Deutschen Museum zu München.
Würde aber auch nur einen Teil des Problems lösen, da die "neuen" französischen Texte ja auf besagter xxx.396 Datei sind.
Handbuch sagt da leider auch nich so schrecklich viel drüber aus.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ( ist aber schon schrecklich lange her ) gab es 2 Versionen von diesem COM396 eine für ddie damaligen PG´s 685 uä. und dann nochmal eine für die PG710 uä. Mit letzterem hatte ich aber nie zu tun. Ich bin damals direkt auf die IBH Software S5 für Windows umgestiegen.
Evtl. ist meine Datei für so ein PG710 mit COM396 habe aber keine Ahnung.

peter(R)


----------



## downy (15 April 2008)

Guten Tag

Ist es denkbar dass die Texte von einem Datenbaustein rübergeschoben werden?

Grüsse
downy


----------



## peter(R) (15 April 2008)

Schon geprüft aber wie es sich gehört leider ...    

NEIN 

(wäre viiiel zu einfach gewesen )!!!

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis !!!

peter(R)


----------



## Peter Wahlen (17 April 2008)

Hallo Peter(R),

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall die Comm396 Software. Die letzte Version (2.5) davon läuft (zum Projektieren) auf auf einem aktuellen Notebook (Dual Core, WinXPprof) mit S5 Software. Nur zum Schreiben des EPROMS / EEPROMS braucht du wahrscheinlich ein PG mit P/CPM, DOS oder max Win98 (ich habe sonst keinen Rechner mit der Speichermodulschnittstelle).
Leider gibt bei Siemens im COM Archiv diese Software nicht.
(Auch sonst nicht im Customer Support zu finden.)

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich nun alles an Hard und Software zusammengetragen habe und auch -mit wenig Erfolg- bei Siemens "bitte bitte" gesagt habe stelle ich fest es passt nix so zusammen, daß ich mein Problem lösen könnte.
Ich habe ein PG685 ohne COM396, ein PG710 ohne COM396, eine COM396 Software die aber nur zu neueren S5 Programmen passt, eine EPROM der aber dank fehlender Software auf keinem der beiden PG´s auszulesen ist und eine neue Software, die ich weder lesen noch brennen kann. Neue Software siehe Anhang ist wohl immer die gleiche nur in verschiedenen Sprachen.
Meine Frage nun wer könnte -gegen Bezahlung natürlich- eine der Versionen ( kann aber erst nach dem lesen sagen welche ) auf einen EPROM brennen ??
Wenn es nich zu weit weg ist von mir würde ich sogar vorbei kommen ( wohne zwischen Heidelberg und Karlsruhe ).
Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen auch per PN

peter(R)


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Versuche es mal hier.

http://www.softwerk.at/Web_deutsch/Lieferumfang/migration_op396_OP17PP.htm


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Für alle, die ein OP396 noch nicht gesehen haben  *ROFL* 

http://shop.softwerk.at/category,1_2_86_96,S5_HMI.html


----------



## vierlagig (8 Mai 2008)

gravieren schrieb:


> Für alle, die ein OP396 noch nicht gesehen haben  *ROFL*
> 
> http://shop.softwerk.at/category,1_2_86_96,S5_HMI.html



und was ist daran so lustig  ... ist ähnlich dem PG615 ... verstehe dein Problem nicht


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

So richtig lachen kann ich darüber auch nicht .....  

peter(R)


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

@vierlagig


> und was ist daran so lustig  ... ist ähnlich dem PG615 ... verstehe dein Problem nicht


Ich bin zwar in der Instandhaltung, jedoch so war "alten" haben wir nicht.


Sollte NICHT abwertend interpretiert werden. 

Ich denke, es müßte vermutlich mehr als das OP396 geretrofitet werden.

In 10 Jahren wird möglicherweise "dieselbe Frage" erneut auftauchen.
(Das ist das Ding schon 10 Jahre alt)


Selbst bei OP15 wird an ein Hochrüsten von uns gedacht.
Vor allem, wenn die Prog-Software ComText war.


P.S:  
Hatten schon Kaoten-Retrofits.
Orginal OP, Daten ändern, schauen wo tut sich in der CPU "was".
Mit ProTool das nachprogen.
(Keine OP-Quellen, keine PLC-Quellen)

Kosten sind dementsprechen hoch.


Vieleich ging mein Retrofit-Link unter ?
http://www.softwerk.at/Web_deutsch/Lieferumfang/migration_op396_OP17PP.htm


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

@peter(R)


> So richtig lachen kann ich darüber auch nicht .....


Kann dich verstehen, habe öfter scheinbar unlösbare Aufgaben bekommen.
(Meist war der Verkäufer schuld, der braucht ja NUR zu verkaufen)


WAR NICHT BÖSE GEMEINT.

Was hälts du von meinem Hochrüstungsvorschlag / Link

Anfragen kostet ja nix.


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

Hochrüstung geht leider nicht. Der Kunde hat noch 5 von diesen Maschinen und bei denen ist überall auch noch das OP 396 drin und da will er nix anderes in der Halle stehen haben.

Nee ich bin nicht böse aber beim ersten lesen dachte ich halt 
DER HAT GUT LACHEN ....   (hat er ja auch).

peter(R)


----------



## gravieren (8 Mai 2008)

Hast du mal bei http://softwerk.at angefragt.

Die machen auch Programmierungen/Änderungen an OP-Projekten.

Ich denke, die sollten noch alle Tool haben.

Zudem bieten Sie auch noch EPROMs für dieses OP396 an.


Anrufen schadet hierbei nix.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Peter(R),

wenn Du die Com396 Software hast und ein PG685 - das ist doch super!

1. Die com396 Software mit den P-Utilities auf eine P-C/PM Diskette kopieren.
   Achtung: Die P-Utl's laufen nur bis win98!
2. Deine xx.396 Datei auf P-C/PM Diskette kopieren.
3. Beide P-C/PM Disketten auf das PG685 kopieren.
    z.B.: pip b:=a:*.*
4. s5 auf pg685 starten
5. in der Packetanwahl com396 auswählen
6. mit F7 (HELP) werden oft Vorschläge ausgeführt

Die P-Utl's (free-/shareware) gibts irgendwo kostenlos bei Siemens (einfach googlen)
Alle mir bekannte COM Software ist für P-C/PM geeignet, und läuft unter diesem BSys - bei S5 V6+7 mit P-C/PM Emulator.

com396 läuft bei mir auf PG685 (P-C/PM), PG750 (DOS), PG740 (win98 ), verschiedene Notebooks (winXP prof).
Die EPROMs / EEPROMS für op396 kann die auf allen PG's brennen, schreiben, löschen... (PG685, PG750, PG740).

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

Sorry hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben PG 685 
Diskettenlaufwerk KAPUTT :sad: 

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

@ peter (ohne R)

bedeutet das, daß du die Dateien die ich da weiter oben angehängt habe lesen kannst ???

peter(R)


----------



## Peter Wahlen (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Peter mit (R),

tschuldigung, aber ich habe erst jetzt wieder ins Netz geschaut.
Die Forumsuhr scheint nicht zu stimmen, es ist jetzt 17:50.

Ja, ich kann die Dateien lesen.
im Moment mit:
Notebook DualCore, WinXP prof SP3, Step5 V 7.23, COM396 V 2.5

Lesen und bearbeiten kannst du die Projekte auf allen Systemen, wo S5 läuft.

Wenn Du ein PG (mit eingebauter EEPROM/EPROM Schnittstelle), kannst Du die Projekte auch brennen, bzw. vom EPROM lesen (evtl. nur bis win98).

Du must nur auf eine Besonderheit der S5 Software (und der COM Packete) achten:

Weil S5 noch zum Teil auf P-C/PM basiert müssen die Anwenderdaten (hier xxx.396) im gleichen Pfad wie das Com Packet liegen, oder besser die Anwenderdaten (auch die ***.s5d Dateien) liegen auf einem anderen Laufwerk.
Das geht auch mit subst-Laufwerken, so arbeite ich immer.

Ich rufe s5 über diese Batch-Datei auf:


```
@rem                S5-Startdatei  16.10.2006 Wa
@ECHO OFF

SET S5_HOME=C:\STEP5\S5_HOME
SET S5_SYSTEM=C:\STEP5\S5_SYS

rem Laufwerk "D" erzeugen, kann im Explorer beobachtet werden
subst d: c:\

call C:\STEP5\S5_SYS\STEP5.EXE

rem Laufwer "D" wieder löschen
subst d: /d

SET S5_HOME=
SET S5_SYSTEM=
cd\
@ECHO ON
```

Dann kannst Du z.B: für jede Anlage ein Verzeichnis haben, wo die **.s5d Dateien und die zusammengehörigen xx.396 Dateien drinn liegen.

vill Jröß (viele Grüße in Mondorfer Plattdeutsch)
Peter


----------



## Peter Wahlen (8 Mai 2008)

Hallo Peter (R),

habe gerade gemerkt, dass dir Forensoftware "8" +")" zu einem 8) macht.

hier noch meine s5 com Packet Struktur:


vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## peter(R) (8 Mai 2008)

@ peter (ohne R)

danke, daß du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.  Mein Problem ist, daß ich kein 
Step5 V 7.23 habe. Alles was schon unter Windows läuft wird bei mir mit
S5 für Windows von IBH gemacht und davor habe ich nur das PG710.

Könntest Du mir einen RIESENGEFALLEN tun und die Dateien TMP240FR und TMP250FR ausdrucken und zumailen ???  Dann wüsste ich schon mal welche davon die für mich richtige ist.

Im voraus vielen Dank 

peter(R)


----------



## Peter Wahlen (9 Mai 2008)

Hallo Peter (R),

das mit dem Drucken bei Com Packeten unter xp habe ich noch nicht hingekriegt, deshalb hier nur das erste Bild als screencopy. Wenn Du mir sagts, wo Unterschiede sein sollen, dann ich Dir diese screens schicken.

Du hast gesagt, Du hast die PG685 und PG710.
BSys auf PG710 kann sein P-C/PM, DOS, Win95, win98. Die S5 Version auf dem PG ist egal. Die Com Software wird laufen.

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## peter(R) (9 Mai 2008)

@ Peter

danke fur die shots. Leide kenne ich die Unterschiede selbst nicht. Ich muss sie erst mit dem auf deutsch im Eprom liegenden Programm vergleichen.

Im Moment versuche ich com 396 ins PG710 zu kopieren. Ich habe dazu unter 
c:Step5\s5_com einen weiteren ordner com396 erzeugt und will da jetzt die Dateien reinkopieren. Leider geht das bisher nur mit der Datei SYSID bei allen anderen wird das kopieren mit "Sektor nicht gefunden" abgebrochen.
Auch verschiedene Disketten haben da nicht geholfen. Mal schauen, was mir da noch einfällt.

peter(R)


----------



## Peter Wahlen (9 Mai 2008)

@ Peter R

der Pfad muss heißen  (bei s5 V6 + v7):

C:\STEP5\S5_SYS\S5_COM\Com396_V25
(das "_V25" kannst Du weglassen)

bei s5 v3:

alle Daten ins s5 verzeichnis (com396 Packet + xx.396 Datei)

vill Jröß (viele Grüße)
Peter


----------



## Peter Wahlen (9 Mai 2008)

@Peter (R)

wenn pg710 DOS oder Win PC, dann serielle oder parallele Rechnerverbindung

PC-Direktverbindung heißt das glaube ich bei XP

Ich habe auf jeden Fall schon so Daten (und Software) zwischen DOS PC's und win95-winXP PC's ausgetauscht.

Peter


----------



## peter(R) (9 Mai 2008)

@ Peter

habe vorhin was ganz lustiges festgestellt. Wenn ich nur die Diskette reinstecke und unter S5 nach weiteren Programmen suche erkennt er das COM396 auf der Diskette UND ARBEITET AUCH DAMIT 
Verstehen muss ich das nicht oder ???  Aber egal es geht voran !!!

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (9 Mai 2008)

Um dem ganzen einen vernünftigen Abschluss zu geben folgende Informationen:

Nach vielem hin und her hat das PG710 doch entschlossen Daten von der Diskette zu lesen ( keine Ahnung warum auf einmal aber bei so alten geräten ist alles möglich ).

Damit konnte ich COM396 installieren und die xxx.396 Programme lesen sowie die Infos vom EPROM holen. Das schiessen des neuen EPROMS war dann nur noch Formsache.

Ich danke für die hervorragende Hilfe ausdrücklich Peter Wahlen sowie auch vierlagig.

Ich hoffe nur, ich kann Euch auch mal einen Stein in den Garten werfen.

Frohes schaffen noch und schöne Feiertage

peter(R)


----------

